# Not good (i think)



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

I really hope my penis did or prostate didnt recently decide to take a nose dive.....test it out a little....i tried pleasing myself last night...and was having some problems doing so. I felt the urge....but i was having problems getting it up.,god help me


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

lordfire00 said:


> I really hope my penis did or prostate didnt recently decide to take a nose dive.....test it out a little....i tried pleasing myself last night...and was having some problems doing so. I felt the urge....but i was having problems getting it up.,god help me



Have your wife or whatever suck it


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

He's just not into you, dude. But I think you should set up a VAR and make sure there's no affair going on, first. Then to a 180. Let him know what he'll be missing. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Uuummm she hasnt done that in a long time.....maybe i need to feel her again...i was having problems a couple days ago when we were having sex....i understand giving ur body a break....but this is scaring me....i normally have a very high sex drive with obainable fast erections...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

But more seriously, how old are you? Got any major/new stressors in your life? Were you drinking? Any new drugs?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im 36….. I just use over the counter like tylenol and sruff...thats it


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Even having sexual thoughts isnt doing anything...


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was doing some research and starting to wonder if i may have a small blood clot somehow


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

You're overstressing and psyching yourself out now.

Take sex off the table for a few days. No sex. No masturbation. None whatsoever. See what happens.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How about stress and distractions?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thinking about doimg that ....lets see how it goes


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

A little update....i was doing some research and discovered that watching porn could be part of the problem...apparently it causes a reverse affect on ur brain ....therfore it eventually reverses ur sex drive and can cause erection problems.... So to take the advice first from those of u who are basically telling me to just chill out and let my brain and body relax....im gonna do such that....give it some time and hopefully things start becominh normal again. ...if my wife decides to be intimate or sexual with me.....i will try and if nothing happens...ill just be honest with her so she doesnt think its her at all. Nooo way will i let that happen.


----------



## Riley_Z (Jan 29, 2014)

PBear said:


> But more seriously, how old are you? Got any major/new stressors in your life? Were you drinking? Any new drugs?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I was going to say. There's a lot of explanations for this.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok...last night my wife and i started to have sex....and what i noticed was...when i would thrust fast and she would apply some pressure with her vagina....i would start to get some excitment...but when she would slow me down and change the position a little to start makinh love to her.,..(nice and slow and enjoy each other) thats when my erection and libido would start to fail. We tried twice and the same thing happened again,..so i this morning i told her its not her and i have to chill out a few days


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here is the kicker....as i was writing this (not gross anyone out) and was thinking about last nights attempted love making time,..i started to get excited and erect and then i just went dead......so could last night kind of helped jump start me? I just think about how good she was feeling to me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude, stop thinking about your pee pee. You're just going to make it worse. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Not good (i think)*



PBear said:


> Dude, stop thinking about your pee pee. You're just going to make it worse.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok.....


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Lord:

Given your age you really should make an appt. with your doctor so you can explore whether there is a physical cause or not.

how has your wife reacted to you having erection difficulties during love-making? compassion/reassurance? frustration? ..other


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Not good (i think)*



nuclearnightmare said:


> Lord:
> 
> Given your age you really should make an appt. with your doctor so you can explore whether there is a physical cause or not.
> 
> how has your wife reacted to you having erection difficulties during love-making? compassion/reassurance? frustration? ..other


Well...she was getting into it last night....but she was getting frustrated that i couldnt keep the erection going.....i told her that based on research...it could be due to porn messing me up,..so i havw boycotted porn all together....when i think about my wife from our somwwhat attempt of love making last night....i start to feel the desire trying come about ....


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

The fact that i told her that its not her at all that is the problem....she seems to be understanding....i told based on my research....i need to chill out for a few days. Hopefully just giving her massages at night like ive been and being sensual with her....will help me mentally speed up the healing process....if there is much better change in a few days....i will call my dr. Hopefully than....he can give me a super healer pill and i can finally satisfy my wife....i know she is craving it from me too.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

You can also give her oral, or use your hands or a vibrator to please her.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

For some reason she doesnt like oral... Long story on this...but now she thinks its gross....believe me...i would be down there all night


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

lordfire00 said:


> For some reason she doesnt like oral... Long story on this...but now she thinks its gross....believe me...i would be down there all night


There's still your hands and other toys. She doesn't have to go without if your erection flags. Knowing that should also help to take the pressure off that you are putting on yourself.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

I could try a toy....but i dont think she will like it....like when i use to use a condom back in the day...she hated the feeling of the condom and just preferred for me to pull out.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Are you getting night time erections? If you are, then its pschological and will pass. 

If its any consolation, I'm a Lot older than you and have experienced what you have. Just periodic ed. No real explanation. For me, its only happened a few times this year, but in the past, more often. I know the unit is healthy because I get nightime hard ons. 

Just relax, take pressure off youself and let it return. If it keeps up for more than 
a couple weeks, order some cialis just to regain your confidence, and then, just use it when you need to

I highly doubt you have real ed. The male organ can be a mystery


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im just wondering how come i was able to get erect last night for a couple mins and then it just died? But hear this...im gonna get a little detailed to give better info....on sunday night...i was massaging her back and she got into doggystlye position and i had no problem getting aroused or an erection. We were having sex at that moment for like 10 mins or so...she was really exciting me in her motions...then after i climaxed i went soft....no big deal...normal...and after this is when the problem started


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Before thia past sunday....i would watch porn everyday and get aroused no problem....even with my wife i have never had a problem getting aroused... So maybe it could be the porn that did it....did i masturbate alot somedays with porn? Yes....im wondering if its a combo of between the porn and that i kinda hurt the nerve endings on the head of my penis (no lubrication). I did notice last night that i could feel her but i was also sorta numb...so any feedback? I just want heal and fix this problem as fast as can...thats all...im done with porn...no porn period and im just gonna focus on her for sex satisfaction....like i use to do


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Masturbating too much and having sex on top of that can create these problems. So can a lot of other things. Talk to a doctor if you're really worried.


> We were having sex at that moment for like 10 mins or so...she was really exciting me in her motions...then after i climaxed i went soft....no big deal...normal...and after this is when the problem started


However, as I said in your other thread, there is a refractory period after a man orgasms, and he literally cannot get hard again for a while. That time differs for all men...19 year olds can get hard again right away...50 year olds might not be able to get hard again until the next day. So if you wanted a second erection right away, sorry - your refractory period is longer than "right away." Now, you're psyching yourself out and maybe masturbating too much, too.

How's your health? Are you overweight? Do you have blood pressure problems? It could be related to that, or to prostate issues. But if this is just happening this week, and it's all you've been thinking about and stressing about all week, then you are probably just too focused on it. 

Give sex a rest for a few days, get off the computer and go have some fun. It's summer! Go for a bike ride, take your wife for a picnic in the part, go to an outdoor concert. Let this go!


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Not good (i think)*



norajane said:


> Masturbating too much and having sex on top of that can create these problems. So can a lot of other things. Talk to a doctor if you're really worried.
> 
> 
> However, as I said in your other thread, there is a refractory period after a man orgasms, and he literally cannot get hard again for a while. That time differs for all men...19 year olds can get hard again right away...50 year olds might not be able to get hard again until the next day. So if you wanted a second erection right away, sorry - your refractory period is longer than "right away." Now, you're psyching yourself out and maybe masturbating too much, too.
> ...


Yea....i am...im giving my body a rest,.i bannned myself from porn. The only porn or sexual excitment i want from now on is my wife...this whole incident taught me a lesson....

Im just answering questions to get better insight.....if im still bad sometime next week....ill go see my dr. But im gonna chill for a few days.. And no more self pleasure either. Thanku all by the way...i appreciate the advice and insight.


----------

